# Salludon and Mew Copers Destroyed



## Narkissos (Dec 20, 2020)

@Salludon 





Salludon has one of the most harmonious side profiles on this site. Balanced Ante face, with great proportions. *However, doing the basic facial analysis we notice something unique. The angle formed connecting the radix and lobule, and lobule and chin is 125degrees.* Normally a true ante face has a larger angle. *The mentolabial angle is also extremely small, 82degrees while the average male has 115-145* (keep in mind the average male is recessed). 

These things point toward the fact that Salludons chin is extremely prominent, but he has a slight relative retrognathism of the mandible. 




Drawing an S-line (stieler), we see how much his chin protrudes compared to his mandible. Usually both the chin and nasal tip lie on the same line (again, average=recessed, but it highlights the extreme protrusion). The red line is usually drawn to measure mentolabial fold depth. Very interestingly the chin protrudes rather than for 99% where the lower lip projects. It is also uncommon for the chin but not forehead to protrude from the circle. 






It is very rare for the pogonion to project so far past the alveolar B - point, and the lower incisor edge. Rare but not impossible.
Other than that, his brow ridge could be more protruding. Since the supraorbital ridge projection is less than ideal (however he is saved by his dimorphic sloped forehead).

So while it is obvious that Salludon has one of the best profiles on me, if his transformation was as a result of mewing, why is his mandible still recessed?





Doesn't his transformation look more like the second panel than the first? An isolated horizontal genioplasty or chin implant only projects the pogonion, compared to mandibular advancement which moves both the alveolar B - point, lower incisor edge, and pogonion forward. 

The most damning piece of evidence we have is this:
*Isolated horizontal genioplasty or chin implant Decreases the Mentolabial angle, while mandibular advancement (or mewing claims) to Increase the mentolabial angle. *

Looking at salludons 82degree angle compared to the male average of 115-145degrees. Do you really think that it's possible that this angle was even less in his before? (hint: it wasn't)





This is how salludons side profile would look if his chin were not as prominent.

Chads are born or sculpted through aesthetic surgery and calculated looksmaxing efforts; Not by mewing.


----------



## Deleted member 10551 (Dec 20, 2020)

I will still cope with mewing until I die


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 20, 2020)

Just mewing bro


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 20, 2020)

i know this is a joke. Mirin that ur knowledgeable in aesthetics though. My question is, "what is the ideal supraorbital ridge projection?"


----------



## Salludon (Dec 20, 2020)

Niggas be solving theorems on my face


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 20, 2020)

Of course he is never gonna share how he looksmaxxed, he fears he can increase competition.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Dec 20, 2020)

Narkissos said:


> Chads are sculpted through aesthetic surgery


keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 9699 (Dec 20, 2020)

Salludon said:


> Niggas be solving theorems on my face


fucking caged jfl


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 20, 2020)

MadVisionary said:


> Just mewing bro
> View attachment 880729


First one is probably his younger brother jfl


----------



## tincelw (Dec 20, 2020)

If salludan mentioned his surgeons pakistan would become the new plastic surgery hub of the world for .me , and eppley would be out of business


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 20, 2020)

Nobody said:


> I will still cope with mewing until I die


Mewing is true/legit for otherwise mouthbreathers, for not getting worse looking that is.


for ascending in looks.
Past 20, it's cope
from 16 - 20, it's mostly cope
from 13 - 16, it's semi cope
from 6 - 12 , it's proabably actually legit.

Mike mew even said it himself. At 12 you're already to late.


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 20, 2020)

MadVisionary said:


> Just mewing bro
> View attachment 880729


Absolutely insane improvement. People aren’t dumb enough to think mewing caused this are they?


----------



## MadVisionary (Dec 20, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Absolutely insane improvement. People aren’t dumb enough to think mewing caused this are they?


Not in this site


----------



## Deleted member 2634 (Dec 20, 2020)

Niggas still dont explain how mewing moves the chin but not the maxilla


----------



## tincelw (Dec 20, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Absolutely insane improvement. People aren’t dumb enough to think mewing caused this are they?



bro there are many people who think it was from mewing and defend him.
its mainly other ethnics and the mewcopers who believe this.


----------



## WTFCGod (Dec 20, 2020)

Did not read


----------



## Deleted member 6512 (Dec 20, 2020)

tincelw said:


> bro there are many people who think it was from mewing and defend him.
> its mainly other ethnics and the mewcopers who believe this.


Its clear as day he had surgery and/or he changed due to puberty.


----------



## Morpheus (Dec 20, 2020)

tincelw said:


> bro there are many people who think it was from mewing and defend him.
> its mainly other ethnics and the mewcopers who believe this.


He clearly had a jaw implant, fillers on both eyelids, and a possible rhino. The idea that mewing caused the changes isn’t even debatable.


----------



## tincelw (Dec 20, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> He clearly had a jaw implant, fillers on both eyelids, and a possible rhino. The idea that mewing caused the changes isn’t even debatable.


I really want to know what he did
please @Salludon tell us bro. Im 100% sure that all his surgeries were dirt cheap and looked really amazing, I want to know who did it


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Dec 20, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> Absolutely insane improvement. People aren’t dumb enough to think mewing caused this are they?


On reddit, yes


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Dec 20, 2020)

@Salludon thoughts?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 20, 2020)

Salludon's is a smart move, imagine normies or LTRs finding your old photos and having to spill the beans.

Spewing random bullshit about mewing is safe territory, revealing yourself as a surgerymaxxed autist from this forum will end said relationship.


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 20, 2020)

Narkissos said:


> @Salludon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read everything. You only proved that Salludon didn't mew to get where he is at, you didn't prove mewing was bullshit.


Even Mike mew indirectly said Salludon's transformation was bullshit. Salludon tried reaching out to mew but Mike never responded, he told us about it.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 21, 2020)

Aeons said:


> @Salludon thoughts?


He is still active on this forum?


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 21, 2020)

bpdandectasy said:


> Read everything. You only proved that Salludon didn't mew to get where he is at, you didn't prove mewing was bullshit.
> 
> 
> Even Mike mew indirectly said Salludon's transformation was bullshit. Salludon tried reaching out to mew but Mike never responded, he told us about it.


I remember this lol


----------



## everydayfun (Dec 21, 2020)

You can't move the bottom jaw by mewing, only the inner U of the face. That's it. 





Perfect mewing gets you strong forward growth and cheekbones. The bottom jaw is formed when babies are teething, if you don't chew enough hard stuff as a 2 year old, the bottom jaw doesn't develop 100%. When there's a face like the one you're showing, Mike Mew uses an appliance to fix it. For children they are far more effective. They rarely work well on adults.

You are correct in saying his bottom jaw is recessed, it's obvious from his lip alignment. I haven't seen the before picture, but i'd guess a chin implant.


----------



## Melo95 (Dec 21, 2020)

Morpheus said:


> He clearly had a jaw implant, fillers on both eyelids, and a possible rhino. The idea that mewing caused the changes isn’t even debatable.


Tbh I think he just had filler in his nose instead of rhino. That looks to be most plausible


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Dec 21, 2020)

@Salludon has a negative orbital vector, same as Gandy


----------



## Pillarman (Dec 21, 2020)

Salludon just looks like another person


----------



## Celexawer (Dec 23, 2020)

plausible explanation op(rule out bone remodeling surgery bec surgeons here aren't that good and neither are blackpilled) but his first one year transformation seems kinda legit though


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 23, 2020)

Great user, pity you had to be an alt.


----------



## aleksandr (Dec 23, 2020)

Celexawer said:


> plausible explanation op(rule out bone remodeling surgery bec surgeons here aren't that good and neither are blackpilled) but his first one year transformation seems kinda legit though
> View attachment 886586


he's literally got year after year of progress pics from mewing. 

Are you guys saying he decided to get insanely perfect surgeries, year after year, to make it look like it was a progression from mewing? Theres progress pics dating back from like 4 years ago - was blackpill even a thing then? lol


Even if mewing doesn't help everyone ascend, i'm sure in 99% of cases it doesn't hurt and that some people are hyper-responders.


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Dec 23, 2020)

aleksandr said:


> was blackpill even a thing then? lol


grey


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Dec 23, 2020)

aleksandr said:


> Even if mewing doesn't help everyone ascend, i'm sure in 99% of cases it doesn't hurt and that some people are hyper-responders.


keep coping


----------



## Lmao (Dec 23, 2020)

Alexanderr said:


> Great user, pity you had to be an alt.


whos alt was he?


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 24, 2020)

Lmao said:


> whos alt was he?


@tincelw


----------



## everythingisacope (Feb 18, 2021)

ConorMcGregor said:


> Its clear as day he had surgery


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Feb 18, 2021)

everydayfun said:


> You can't move the bottom jaw by mewing, only the inner U of the face. That's it.
> 
> View attachment 882269
> 
> ...


Yes you can with the wisdom teeth coming out


----------



## aleksandr (Feb 18, 2021)

In the "if he didnt get a chin implant" photo he's still chad 

No implant for those eyes, cheekbones and CCW rotation. In fact not even lefort 3 have I seen such results

If it wasn't mewing wtf was it? There are no surgeries that good


----------



## Bobelbrah (Feb 25, 2021)

Deleted member 3323 said:


> Even Mike mew indirectly said Salludon's transformation was bullshit. Salludon tried reaching out to mew but Mike never responded, he told us about it.


Where and when did Mike Mew comment on this? Could you provide a link?


----------



## Soalian (May 25, 2021)

MadVisionary said:


> Just mewing bro
> View attachment 880729


You can see here it had genio 100%, without seeing dude profile as well,

because his lower lip looks more retruded and less hanging than before genio, it CAS this characteristic "flatter curve" to it,

that I've observed in a few patients who had sliding genioplasty done.


----------



## thecel (Jan 14, 2022)

Deleted member 2634 said:


> Niggas still dont explain how mewing moves the chin but not the maxilla



100% this

the biggest problem with Mewing success claims is that the alleged changes aren’t even on the bones that the tongue is pressed on.

Someone Mews, applying upwards and forwards pressure on their maxilla. 1 year later, their maxilla hasn’t moved a nanometer whereas their chin got more protruding. JUST LOL


----------



## Solidcoin (Jan 14, 2022)

thecel said:


> 100% this
> 
> the biggest problem with Mewing success claims is that the alleged changes aren’t even on the bones that the tongue is pressed on.
> 
> Someone Mews, applying upwards and forwards pressure on their maxilla. 1 year later, their maxilla hasn’t moved a nanometer whereas their chin got more protruding. JUST LOL


this

you have changes being swooned over in the submental region and gonial angle (head tilt) but when it comes to cheekbones, nose, eye area, lips they literally remain the exact same

how the fk is that a noteworthy transformation when the main bulk and most significant parts of your face remain recessed


----------



## M3R (Jan 14, 2022)

Salludon is a fake, but mewing still can help i think. There was some research that proved adult male jaws grow well into 20's, of course it won't change a lot because it's very little growth, but still worth it to mew and see in a few years what will happen. I think that till 20 mewing is not a cope completely and after 25 it's over.


----------



## House Lannister (Jan 14, 2022)

Nigga doing his PhD thesis on Salludons face


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 14, 2022)

House Lannister said:


> Nigga doing his PhD thesis on Salludons face


High iq clinical study PhD thesis maxxed post from OP.

Gets banned, asap.
😆


----------



## Deleted member 16989 (Jan 14, 2022)

Its clear. He did genioplasty, Removed fat from his UEE + jaw implants for better angularity. . He did have decent base.


----------

